# Cold front coming tonight



## rkunsaw (Oct 24, 2013)

It's not supposed to get down to freezing temps, but I think I'll cover my cabbages just in case.I've got 13 cabbages growing that are at least two or three weeks away from being ready to pick. 

Our first frost is normally around the middle of November.


----------



## Anne (Oct 24, 2013)

Yup, I'd cover whatever's in the garden.  Supposed to have a hard freeze here, too, but all that's left in the garden are green beans...left them for the deer, but so far, no one is eating them.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 24, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> *rkunsaw*, we are supposed to get a hard freeze tonight,  cover your veggies just to be safe.
> 
> They're calling for right-at-freezing in Nashville with "some of the outlying areas reaching into the 20's.
> 
> I had to choke the 4-wheeler yesterday to get it started.    My big Alpha barn cat is happy I plugged the John Deere in; the hood makes a very nice heating pad for himfftobed:




... and I get excited when it gets down to 48-49 degrees in Houston overnight. .lol .. We'll get a good freeze here sooner or later.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 24, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> ... and I get excited when it gets down to 48-49 degrees in Houston overnight. .lol .. We'll get a good freeze here sooner or later.



Hey, Boo's Mom, if you lived here, you could get excited tonight.  Coldest day we've had was 60 today and 49 tonight.  I would rather have a root canal that go through winter, and I can't even imagine some of the snow, ice and cold some of you get and seem to enjoy.  Our Carolina winters aren't even comparable and I still despise it.  Live in the south all your life and your blood gets very, very thin.


----------

